
Browsing the Stacks: A Photo Appreciation of Libraries - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/10/a-photo-appreciation-of-libraries/573811/?single_page=true
======
sizzzzlerz
Absolutely stunning! Some of the most beautiful interior architecture I've
ever seen. How lucky to be a patron of those libraries.

